# Battle of the Sexes (Gaming Event at FAU)



## rocksteady (Jul 26, 2007)

A huge even has been planned:  Battle of the sexes!  That's right during my panel there will be an even known as Battle of the sexes.  Guys vs Girls in these games: Capcom vs. SNK(dreamcast)/Project Justice(dreamcast)/Soul Calibur 2(xbox)/Tekken 5(ps2) 

Tiebreaker will be: Bloody Roar 3(PS2)

The teams are as follows:

Team Rockaway: Rockaway,Azadeth,Shy Matsi,Luminus Reynard

Team Demonica: Demonica/Leelee/Strife/Kabi

4 vs 4.  Let's rumble!


----------



## Azadeth (Jul 26, 2007)

The indomitable (hopefully) Azadeth will sign up for Shoma.


----------



## rocksteady (Jul 26, 2007)

Update!

2 new games and a new addition to the guys: Shy Matsi!


----------



## rocksteady (Jul 28, 2007)

Another Update

Adding Power Stone 2 and another addition to the Guy Team: Luminus Reynard.

Where are all the women?!


----------



## DuncanFox (Jul 28, 2007)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> Where are all the women?!



Ah, the question that's been plaguing the furry fandom for years


----------



## rocksteady (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok All spots filled.  Let's do this!

Saturday, 10-11 am in the Game room.  Get hype!


----------

